# Belkin F5D9630-4 Router Set Up



## sooz12345 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi can anyone help me please, I purchased a Belkin Wireless G+ Mimo Modem Router (Serial No F5D9630-4) months ago now and have been tryig ever since to figure out how to set it up..

can anyone give me a hand please ?


----------

